

Should we trust robotic surgery? - Petiver
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/future/science/214019-robot-surgeon

======
Turing_Machine
badrobotsurgery.com (run by a personal injury law firm) has been registered
since 2012, so people have been dealing with this for a while (I have no
knowledge or opinion about the firm or the merits of the lawsuits -- I just
ran across it on a list of weird domain names a while back).

------
cjsthompson
Pure reactionary fear-mongering. Any new technology will have quirks that will
eventually get fixed when they are found. As always, the problem is not the
technology but the profit incentive for introducing the technology. To
introduce a new technology properly, much more money needs be spent to train
people and oversee the technology until it becomes reliable. But since the
motive to introduce technology in the first place is to save money, it's just
not going to happen. The real problem is capitalism. This is a fine example on
how it is a drag on the progress of science and technology. The real drivers
of science and technology are curiosity and laziness. The latter should be
celebrated.

